
The ten years bug: solving a bug that wont go away - itayadler
http://blog.getjaco.com/the-ten-years-bug-solving-a-bug-that-wont-go-away/
======
Cozumel
Just another example of how RTFM goes a _loooooong_ way!

~~~
alphaXp
Probably an unfortunate case of copypasta

